# Bobcat Error Code 50-56



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Has anyone had this error code before? I'm 3 hours from the dealer and all of a sudden I get this code and warning light. Unit (Toolcat 5600) will not go forwards or backwards. Shut it down and wait about 5 minutes and it will move again. After about 5 minutes error code and warning light again. The only thing I have done to the unit since last operated is clean, lube, and charge the battery. Error code reference in manual says "CAN comms error." 

I called the dealer and was told that it "sounds like a computer issue."

Any suggestions, ideas, or experiences along these lines would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Tim


----------

